# Worlds laziest rabbit



## loukodi (Oct 27, 2010)

He did give me a mini heart attack when I saw him like this...

But hes still enjoying life nearly 10 years old now


----------



## owns the beast (Mar 21, 2013)

Awwwwwwww, he's lovely :001_wub:


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Oh how sweet view this is!
Great age hopefully another 10


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

He looks very cozy there! 

He look good for his age.


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Aww what a cutie pie...just lovely x


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Ah what a lovely boy, and a great age! 

I know what you mean....seen mine laying like this a few times, and you get that cold flush and your heart starts banging...then the little *#$!!!! moves!


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Aww i just love sleepy buns but they do give you a wee fright when there deep in there sleep.


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

Aww!  Doing so well. xx


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

We have bunny that is so relaxed-you can Hoover around her and she still will be sleeping.
Once she really scared me-she didn't eat her (and she always did) food so we have been on the phone to vet to make late appointment and than she sleeps i tried to wake her nothing-I put my hand inside cage and had to shake her-she woke up and went straight to vet!she was fine in the morning eating pooing etc she was all day with my husband at home -we think she thumped her foot too hard and it was painful.happened just like that!
He is adorable-but they do give you heart attack when they sleep like that


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

thats an adorable picture. He looks so cute!


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Funky said:


> We have bunny that is so relaxed-you can Hoover around her and she still will be sleeping.
> Once she really scared me-she didn't eat her (and she always did) food so we have been on the phone to vet to make late appointment and than she sleeps i tried to wake her nothing-I put my hand inside cage and had to shake her-she woke up and went straight to vet!she was fine in the morning eating pooing etc she was all day with my husband at home -we think she thumped her foot too hard and it was painful.happened just like that!
> He is adorable-but they do give you heart attack when they sleep like that


Out of interest, is she deaf?

We had a blind, deaf bunny who lived as part of a trio (very happily). She would often be sleeping soundly, blissfullly unaware that it was food time.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

loukodi said:


> He did give me a mini heart attack when I saw him like this...
> 
> But hes still enjoying life nearly 10 years old now


Your bunny is absolutely adorable!! And yes - it scares you witless, when they lay there like that.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Summersky said:


> Out of interest, is she deaf?
> 
> We had a blind, deaf bunny who lived as part of a trio (very happily). She would often be sleeping soundly, blissfullly unaware that it was food time.


No -she hears when he wants
She is dwarf lop so it is probably more difficult for her to hear -but she definitely is not deaf,she just like her relaxing times


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Lol I love it and hate it when they do that.....sometimes I bang stuff around, and then if they still don't move I have to poke them! Haha!


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Lopside said:


> Lol I love it and hate it when they do that.....sometimes I bang stuff around, and then if they still don't move I have to poke them! Haha!


Maybe is Lop thing than lol -it must be more difficult for them to hear


----------



## gem88 (Jun 2, 2012)

aww he's gorgeous 

pepper was like that the other day, nearly cried when i saw, till he realised i was there and started bouncing around


----------



## loukodi (Oct 27, 2010)

Funky said:


> We have bunny that is so relaxed-you can Hoover around her and she still will be sleeping.
> Once she really scared me-she didn't eat her (and she always did) food so we have been on the phone to vet to make late appointment and than she sleeps i tried to wake her nothing-I put my hand inside cage and had to shake her-she woke up and went straight to vet!she was fine in the morning eating pooing etc she was all day with my husband at home -we think she thumped her foot too hard and it was painful.happened just like that!
> He is adorable-but they do give you heart attack when they sleep like that


Hes one of the only buns I have had that does this so much, with that picture he had 3 dogs circling and a mini tractor about 10ft away. I really did think his time had come.

I have had to shake him awake at times to 

Relaxed buns = happy buns :yesnod:


----------



## loukodi (Oct 27, 2010)

Summersky said:


> Out of interest, is she deaf?
> 
> We had a blind, deaf bunny who lived as part of a trio (very happily). She would often be sleeping soundly, blissfullly unaware that it was food time.


He had a tractor going next to him but he hears fine when Im pouring his food out (a greedy guts). Hes a dwarf lop too, but I suppose he could have lost his hearing by now at his age, food is routine.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I don't know how I missed this thread, what a cutie, so sweet. What a fabulous age too. You are definitely doing something right.

The vet we went to last Wednesday said that rabbits who are allowed to wonder round the garden tend to live longer because they can choose what they eat as opposed to rabbits that are kept in a hutch. I see your rabbit has access to grass and wild flowers.


----------



## fesixunderground (Apr 14, 2013)

when I saw Thor (left) lie like this for the first time i almost wet myself with fear he was ill....he was just SUPER chilled


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

fesixunderground said:


> when I saw Thor (left) lie like this for the first time i almost wet myself with fear he was ill....he was just SUPER chilled


Very cute
We knew that bunnies do that so first time we saw Funky rolling over we founded that so cute-we still tell each other to come and see if any of them lie like that 
Today my new baby bunny Roo was relaxing completely flat-first time he has done it (we only have him from last Friday )


----------



## loukodi (Oct 27, 2010)

sskmick said:


> I don't know how I missed this thread, what a cutie, so sweet. What a fabulous age too. You are definitely doing something right.
> 
> The vet we went to last Wednesday said that rabbits who are allowed to wonder round the garden tend to live longer because they can choose what they eat as opposed to rabbits that are kept in a hutch. I see your rabbit has access to grass and wild flowers.


Hes not the oldest either, they stay in hutches and in their shed overnight but every day I carry each fluffy (all 10 (atm)) into the runs and shelters I have in the garden, then back in again every evening. 

Mr Rabbit (imaginative name ) barely eats grass, pellets only. He wont eat hay much either. Fussy!!


----------

